# 79.00 FE printer error



## deleted24062011 (Aug 6, 2005)

i'm getting that error message on a hp laserjet 5000gn. any suggestions?
thanks


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

HP Error Troubleshooting links:

Printer Error Link 

79.00 FE with Adobe Acrobat 

JamesO


----------



## djwtechie (Oct 10, 2008)

79.00 FE printer error

Use MSO's Document Image Writer to print as a graphic file (suggest tif @ 300 dpi). Then print normally using Windows Picture and Fax Viewer.


----------

